# Rapist spared jail as judge agrees girl, 10, looked older



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rapist spared jail as judge agrees girl, 10, looked older *

(www.joepolitico.com) 
A man who raped a 10-year-old girl was spared a jail sentence yesterday after a High Court judge agreed that the victim looked older. Describing the case as "wholly exceptional", Mr Justice Roderick Evans said he understood why Liam Edgecombe, a 20-year-old painter, had thought that the child was 16 when they had sex last year.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

yeah, this is pretty disturbing!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry, the page you have requested is not available
Please try again later
This error message may occur for a number of reasons: 
We are unable to locate any more files relating to this subject
The file may have been moved or deleted because it is out of date
You may have followed a link from another web site that contains an incorrect or out of date URL (web page address)
You may have typed an incorrect URL into your browser
There may be an error on the telegraph.co.uk site. 


When are you going to put in real links ???????????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Works fine for me goes right to the story.

Part of the problem with many links I have noticed is they do not like the Masscops.com frame


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

link inop for me too......... and I ALWAYS remove that fuckin annoying MC frame..... HEY HEY LOOK AT ME.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I hate the frame


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*How do people fall for this..*

*Lesbian a fella to date girl, 14*

A WOMAN aged 30 has been arrested for allegedly molesting a girl of 14 - after pretending to be her 17-year-old *BOYFRIEND*.

Lorelei Corpuz lived for more than a year as teenage lad Mark.
She even conned the 14-year-old's family into letting "Mark" live with them - after claiming "he" was an orphan.
It was only when she was arrested for a traffic offence that the truth emerged - and police were told Corpuz had beaten and sexually assaulted the girl.
"She was able to get away with it," said Sgt Robert Goetz, of Everett, Washington. "Apparently she's good at what she does."

He added that Corpuz apparently used her brother's identity.
The girl met "Mark" at a shopping centre in 2005 and they went out on a date.
She told police the relationship became abusive and that she was hit weekly and twice bitten on the back.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007150633,00.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It would not hurt to have the true link to the story.
Not the links that lead to links that create the problems
with the frame.
The true link is not: www.joepolitico.com
The true link comes from: http://www.telegraph.co.uk 
The direct link to the story is: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/04/05/wgirl105.xml
And it works.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: How do people fall for this..*

this place called the U.K. is filled with some strange people.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: How do people fall for this..*



94c said:


> this place called the U.K. is filled with some strange people.


Ya they should not report on things happening in Everett, Washington, USA.:mrgreen:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: How do people fall for this..*



Nachtwächter said:


> Ya they should not report on things happening in Everett, Washington, USA.


I was referring to the reporter.  :---)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> It would not hurt to have the true link to the story.
> Not the links that lead to links that create the problems
> with the frame.
> The true link is not: www.joepolitico.com
> ...


Perhaps, but like I said when I was posting it I had no Problem even with the Frame on. I was using Firefox though at the time. I have since noticed with IE that the Frame messes it up.


----------

